# Another couplers thread



## Russell (Dec 11, 2009)

Do you buy and install the couplers separate from the trucks, or with the trucks as one unit?

Finally I have some Trainman cars. When I turn the car up-side-down I don't see a screw to undo the truck. Should I just pull?

I've included a photo. The brown box car is a Micro-Trains, and the light gray hopper is an Atlas Trainman.

How do I remove the present trucks and do you recommend Miro-trains?

The red box Car is Micro-Trains and the beige/white hopper is Atlas-Trainman.


----------



## xrunner (Jul 29, 2011)

Russell said:


> Do you buy and install the couplers separate from the trucks, or with the trucks as one unit?


I'm doing a bunch of these right now. I buy the Micro Trains units and the couplers and trucks are one unit.



> Finally I have some Trainman cars. When I turn the car up-side-down I don't see a screw to undo the truck. Should I just pull?


I'd put a small screwdriver under the center pin and twist it a little bit - the pin will just come right out - it just fits snugly with no glue. You might need a different pin but the Micro trains come with two different pins sizes.


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

I need 2 truck mounted couplers (well trucks and couplers) to get my only N scale well car to have the correct couplers so that I can pull it with my other small assortment of N stuff. 

Massey


----------



## xrunner (Jul 29, 2011)

Russell said:


> The red box Car is Micro-Trains and the beige/white hopper is Atlas-Trainman.


Just curious - why do you want to change out those couplers? I have both kinds here and they coupler together OK.


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

Mine dont. and alot of the reason is looks. The knuckles look like the real thing and the tab type dont. They are kinda like the horn hooks of the N scale, they do the job but they dont look right but they solved a problem with the technology of the day.

Massey


----------



## Russell (Dec 11, 2009)

Xrunner asked,


> Just curious - why do you want to change out those couplers? I have both kinds here and they coupler together OK.


I find that the Micro-Train couplers work fine and that most of the Atlas Accu-Mates do too, but some don't. In one case the coupler seems to stay to one side. In another the two 'knuckles' (upper and lower part) seem to be loose/apart, not wanting to close. Finally in one of my Trainman boxcars the coupler seems a bit high. I don't know if this is why it tends to uncouple especially at high speed, i.e. when my grand-son (five years old) has 'control' .

To be noted. Technically, to a large extent I don't know what I'm talking about .

The Trainman cars are much cheaper than the Micro-Trains but, to my eye, both make fine looking cars.


----------

